# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  حبة من فول رمضان

## مجدالدين شريف

*شوفو جنس الهضربة دي ..

من عمود رمضان..


 ولو في النهاية من كلمة فاننا نقول ان البعض لم يجد من وسيلة اقصائية  للبروف وازاحته من الاتحاد الا عن طريق الاقصاء وليس صناديق الاقتراع..

.. والطريف ان من طعن في البروف وقام باقصائه بالمواد المعيبة في قانون  الشباب والرياضة قال بعد الانتخابات انهم خططوا وكانوا يتوقعون الفوز بهذا  العدد من الاصوات.

اذا لماذا قمتم باقصاء البروف بهذه الصورة والتي انعدمت من خلالها كل صفات  الوفاء والزمالة ورفقة العمر؟. والتي لم يراع فيها تاريخه ولا عمره ولا  خبراته ولا حتى علاقاته ولا موقعه في المؤتمر الوطني في لجنة شورى المؤتمر.

الحياة تعلم اكثر من هذا!! 


* ولاعمره ...

خلاص يارمضان عشان الرئيس السابق طاعن في السن نسيبو يخرف لينا 
في الاتحاد .

* المواد المعيبة حلوة والله كلمة جديدة كرت .

* الوفاء .. والزمالة .. ورفقة العمر ...

حننتنا والله .. شن دخل رفقة العمر في مصير اتحاد عام لدولة قارة مثل السودان .

* ولا موقعه في الؤتمر والطني ...

لا تعليق يارمضان  .
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*عمنا غندور عليك الله لحقو لينا ايقونة من النوع ابو كديس ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان ده مخرف من زمان بس سبحان العاطي مرزق شديد

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*خبرة بتاعت شنو زول ستة سنة لا عضو في اتحاد قاري ولا عرقي ولا اقليمي خبرة قال الحمد لله الفكانه منو لكن الظاهر انك خرفت كلماتك بقت معيبة ههههههههههه هاااااااااي
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

عمنا غندور عليك الله لحقو لينا ايقونة من النوع ابو كديس ..



أحلى من دى مافى!!!
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*رمدان دا والله تقول إتعلم العربي في الصومال_ أنا شخشيا كده بقرأ عمودو عشان أضحك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*في الفقرة الثانية
كاتب "والطريف".. قريت الجملة كلها ما لقيت فيها طرافة
ياخي الزول ده عبيط ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

أحلى من دى مافى!!!



هههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااي 

عملتني ايقونة.. هههه
 لو رمدان بلبس زي دي كان اتعدل 

طنطنة براحة كده (انا اللبسني الباروكة دي شنو ..)

هههههههههه
                        	*

----------

